# Gormley at Crosby



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Intending to visit next Sunday to have a look at his figures in the bay. Are the tides high and if so is it a waste of time at high water?

I can check the tables I suppose but that won't tell me if the figures are seeable.

Planning to hit Liverpool on Saturday for the first time, tour the city, docks, Tate etc and catch the festival street entertainment La Machina or such like in the evening. 

Camping at Abbey Fm, Burscough, Ormskirk or thereabouts for two nights and using the train in and out of L/pool Central. Wife worried about late night return to Ormskirk, boozers etc, but if we parked in Liverpool, the van may not be there when we return to it.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

The tide comes right in to the sea wall I think, but I think you should still be able to see them. they go out in stages so there are ones close to the wall and ones a long way out and you can only see their heads.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Zoe, what the devil is your child holding 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its called a willie (other names available) 50% of us seem to have them 

As to the original question its good to see it at more than one state of tide but as its 3km long by 1 km wide you will always see something.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

The tide comes in quite quickly at Crosby and you won't see anything at this point, so make sure you avoid high tide.

As for the festival, it is a vibrant and growing occasion. Liverpool is going through a huge regeneration, some of which is finished. It will be unrecognisable in a few years. A s for your van still being there, we have never had a problem. We have lived here, in Liverpool, for 38 years. However, I wouldn't want you to be dissapointed so if you could let us know where you are going to park...........................


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

High water this coming Sunday is about 4am and 4pm so morning to lunchtime OK. Not a particularly high one.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! Thanks all and sundry. The tide timing seems right for Sunday.

Carole has never been to the city and I dipped in and out for business years ago and never saw the place.

We are camping 2 nights at Abbey Farm Caravan Pk. Ormskirk and will train in and out.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, 

if you want to drive into liverpool,you can park in the catherderal car park,free on sunday and a small charge the rest of the week,how we know is ,we went in the car a couple of weeks back,paid a fortune for on road parking,and on the way back i saw a couple of motorhomes when we went to have a look round,went and asked a was told its where most of them park,quiet,secure,etc.

at crosby you can park for free by the lifeboat station,just follow signs for the gormly men.you can cycle or walk all the way along the front,we had a great day there after the southport rally,tempted to stay the night,wildcamping, must be great to wakeup to that veiw.

mags


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Beware that parts of Liverpool will be closed off 5,6 & 7 Sep 08 to allow the "La Machine" contraption to wander the streets...

Liverpool


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim, I'm nearer to Ormskirk than you so I'll do the site if you keep watch in the city. Really must make an effort to rise to the bait! One benefit of the Capital of Culture year Hampshireman is that if we nick your wheels you'll find it standing on encyclopedias instead of bricks


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Jagman said:


> Tim, I'm nearer to Ormskirk than you so I'll do the site if you keep watch in the city. Really must make an effort to rise to the bait! One benefit of the Capital of Culture year Hampshireman is that if we nick your wheels you'll find it standing on encyclopedias instead of bricks


Sure, Jagman. Too much "Bread" and "The Liver Birds", I guess, hehe.

Seriously though, Liverpool is very busy at the moment but still worth a visit. As for Crosby, I was down at the coastguard station yesterday at 13:00 and you could only see a couple of heads sticking out of the water.

As for transport, the best bet is to stay at Southport or Formby and get the short train ride to Blundellsands for "Another Place" or continue straight into Liverpool. Staying around Ormskirk necessitates a change of trains for Blundellsands, although, again, it's a straight train ride into Liverpool from Ormskirk.

Liverpool City centre is actually quite small and walking is a real option.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks again fellas or fella'esses. When we leave the site at Ormskirk Sunday morning, we will drive to Crosby then hit the road north for Blackpool and the lights I reckon.

We aim to catch the Machina as part of our day in the city. There is a timetable for it and the evening sesh sound about right. We need to eat that evening in town so anything recommended is welcome but of course that is a broad canvas, so don't worry we will find something, although Italian is our fave.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I was down there again at 13:00. The tide was quite far in but not quite at the wall and a couple of the little guys were barely visible.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK thanks again. Leaving home tomorrow lunchtime so will be off line. If SallyTraffic is correct and I am sure with his background he will be, we should get a good view on Sunday morning.


----------

